# Biggerdrives.com ad above ^^ Bad advice?



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I registered for this the other day, and so far I'm on day 3, of 4, but am I wasting my time?? I've gotta say that I feel it is quite bad advice to tell someone to bring their hips through, before their arms, because when I do that, it makes me swing in to out, and open my clubface, which causes a ginormous slice. Anyone else whos tried this, feel this way?? I feel that the swing I use is far supperior..as I hit the ball straight, and far. Using these tips, I lose distance, and I slice the bejuses of it..so is better to stop now, before I screw up my swing?:dunno: 

Yay:thumbsup: or Nay:thumbsdown: on Biggerdrives.com?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey if something works for Gods sake "DONT FIX IT" leave well enough alone...even if that new swing could give you 10 more yards, if it screws up your consistency it isnt worth it....just my thoughts...


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

YAH leave this forum NOW


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One of my biggest problems is that my hips move through too fast and my arms get caught behind my body. If I could change this (believe me I'm trying), there is nothing in the world that would make me want to get my hips through first.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it's all in how someone describes a motion and how we visualize that description. I also think sometimes, to create a mental image, people describe something in a way that seems over done, at least at face value.

I was watching the Golf Channel last night and Mark O'Meara was describing the downswing with the mental image of beating a rug that is hanging over a clothesline. Basically, he talked about just using arms, or creating power by using the body. The next step was to coordinate the arm, hips and club swing so the rug beater hit the rug in a certain way that didn't waste energy. It was a pretty good analogy.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, that's what I thought! I just thought, I'd look at it, and see if it's pretty much bogus, or not. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If I may give some advice on that issue...I used to have the same exact issue..i sorted t out by keeping my right foot, on the ground through impact, try that!


----------

